# Cristiano Ronaldo: 5 gol in Real Madrid Espanyol 6-0. Video.



## admin (12 Settembre 2015)

Nuovo record di Cristiano Ronaldo che ha messo a segno ben 5 gol, un poker, nella partita tra Real Madrid ed Espanyol (6-0 finale) giocata nel pomeriggio di oggi, Sabato 12 Settembre 2015.

Video con i 5 gol di Ronaldo qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Nicco (12 Settembre 2015)

Sparare sulla croce rossa, con un bazooka e tutti legati.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Settembre 2015)

Una macchina da gol.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Settembre 2015)

Mentalità


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2015)

Doveva sistemare la media di inizio campionato


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Settembre 2015)

Il più grande marcatore in Liga della storia del Real. Battuto Raul pur avendo giocato *molto meno della metà* delle partite dell'ex stella spagnola.

Raul: 228 in 550 partite
CR: 230 in 204 partite

Numeri senza senso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Settembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il più grande marcatore in Liga della storia del Real. Battuto Raul pur avendo giocato *molto meno della metà* delle partite dell'ex stella spagnola.
> 
> Raul: 228 in 550 partite
> CR: 230 in 204 partite
> ...



Che poi é ottima pure la media di Raul (1 gol ogni 2 partite)...é un alieno CR7. Ora Messi si spacca una gamba e Ronaldo vince il pallone d'oro.


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Settembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il più grande marcatore in Liga della storia del Real. Battuto Raul pur avendo giocato *molto meno della metà* delle partite dell'ex stella spagnola.
> 
> Raul: 228 in 550 partite
> CR: 230 in 204 partite
> ...


Superare un mostro sacro come Raul , giocando neanche la metà delle partite., ha dell 'incredibile


----------



## Snake (13 Settembre 2015)

The king of tap in is back


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> The king of tap in is back



Inzaghi era una sega, però quando segnava di tap in tutti contenti eh


----------



## Andrea.Rusca (13 Settembre 2015)

Tutto bello, ma l'Espanyol si scansa tutte le volte che gioca contro il Real. Il loro obiettivo è rompere le scatole al Barça


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Settembre 2015)

Andrea.Rusca ha scritto:


> Tutto bello, ma l'Espanyol si scansa tutte le volte che gioca contro il Real. Il loro obiettivo è rompere le scatole al Barça



Probabile pure questo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Settembre 2015)

Andrea.Rusca ha scritto:


> Tutto bello, ma l'Espanyol si scansa tutte le volte che gioca contro il Real. Il loro obiettivo è rompere le scatole al Barça



Il Getafe contro il Barca fa peggio...Messi fa sempre eurogol contro quelli.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Settembre 2015)

Numeri incredibili, giocatore indiscutibilmente fenomenale, però non mi esaltano più di tanto, come tutte le statistiche. Quanto valgono 5 gol all'Espanyol in una partita finita 6 a 0?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2015)

Il re degli 0-0  

Ps Ma sta continuando a giocare con Bale trequartista?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Settembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Numeri incredibili, giocatore indiscutibilmente fenomenale, però non mi esaltano più di tanto, come tutte le statistiche. Quanto valgono 5 gol all'Espanyol in una partita finita 6 a 0?



C'é chi ne sbaglia a manetta...ricordi Robinho nel derby 2011 vinto 3 a 0?? Sbaglió 3 gol facili facili.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2015)

Comunque non ha più senso continuare a mettere Ronaldo esterno, ala... Ronaldo deve giocare centrale, da seconda punta se non da prima punta addirittura, perché è praticamente diventato un attaccante da area di rigore.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Settembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> C'é chi ne sbaglia a manetta...ricordi Robinho nel derby 2011 vinto 3 a 0?? Sbaglió 3 gol facili facili.



Si vabbè, ma nessuno paragona Robinho a Cristiano Ronaldo. 
Ovviamente fare 5 gol in una partita è un'impresa non da tutti.
Semplicemente, sono cifre che mi dicono poco, per quanto sia innegabile che i numeri da soli bastino a consacrare Cristiano Ronaldo tra i più forti di sempre...


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il più grande marcatore in Liga della storia del Real. Battuto Raul pur avendo giocato *molto meno della metà* delle partite dell'ex stella spagnola.
> 
> Raul: 228 in 550 partite
> CR: 230 in 204 partite
> ...



Ronaldo con il Real è diventato una macchina da gol impressionante..medie realizzative che manco nei videogiochi..Avrei tanto voluto vederlo in Italia..peccato la serie A sia oggi troppo povera per giocatori così..


----------



## alessandro77 (15 Settembre 2015)

Ronaldo e Messi sono due fenomeni, ma, vado controcorrente, i loro numeri spagnoli sono "ridicoli" visto che segnano più di un gol di media a partita. Avessero giocato in Italia, sarebbero stati numeri ben diversi credo


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Settembre 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> Ronaldo e Messi sono due fenomeni, ma, vado controcorrente, i loro numeri spagnoli sono "ridicoli" visto che segnano più di un gol di media a partita. Avessero giocato in Italia, sarebbero stati numeri ben diversi credo



Mm, 31 gol Toni, 29 Di Natale...penso che sarebbero arrivati tranquillamente a 40 gol stagionali.


----------



## alessandro77 (15 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mm, 31 gol Toni, 29 Di Natale...penso che sarebbero arrivati tranquillamente a 40 gol stagionali.



Tutti gli anni come fanno loro? In Italia la vedo dura farli. Inoltre non sono del tutto convinto che sia così automatico il "gioco" Toni tot di gol, allora Ronaldo il doppio.. Troppe variabili di mezzo.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Settembre 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> Tutti gli anni come fanno loro? In Italia la vedo dura farli. Inoltre non sono del tutto convinto che sia così automatico il "gioco" Toni tot di gol, allora Ronaldo il doppio.. Troppe variabili di mezzo.



Beh per dire uno come Gilardino (gran professionista eh) avrà fatto 200 gol in serie A, vuoi che questi non li avrebbero rifatti ? Vuoi che un Ronaldo senza infortuni (e in una squadra più decente di quell'Inter magari) non sarebbe viaggiato a 30+ gol di media ?


----------



## alessandro77 (15 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh per dire uno come Gilardino (gran professionista eh) avrà fatto 200 gol in serie A, vuoi che questi non li avrebbero rifatti ? Vuoi che un Ronaldo senza infortuni (e in una squadra più decente di quell'Inter magari) non sarebbe viaggiato a 30+ gol di media ?



Non lo so, quante reti ha fatto Gilardino in carriera e in quante partite? Da noi anche i più prolifici attaccanti le reti che fanno ogni stagione Ronaldo e Messi se le sognano o se le sono sognate mentre fior di centravanti in altri campionati da noi hanno fatto molta fatica. Rimango della mia impressione, difese allegre ed altra mentalità hanno sicuramente favorito e favoriscono i numeri "monstre" spagnoli


----------

